# Coolest redfish ever caught



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

This unique tail was awesome!!! Caught 11/7/17. 
The Punisher!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL, that's 2cool.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I've never seen the stripes like that, and I love it when their tails are blue. I have to admit, that may be the coolest redfish I've ever seen.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

pocjetty said:


> I've never seen the stripes like that, and I love it when their tails are blue. I have to admit, that may be the coolest redfish I've ever seen.


Agree, that is a beautiful redfish. The stripes make him very unique.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Tail kinda looks like a peacock


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

in the slot range or below?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very cool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Definitely 2Cool!!!!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

heres one


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Two very pretty fish! Never Know what's on the end of your line till its in your hands.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

steve holchak said:


> heres one


That's what happens when reds and specks mate! Speckled redfish!
Both fish are awesome!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Last night 

Tom


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> heres one


Man thatâ€™s a leopard lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice fish! Not to hijack but this one had some of the most unique markings I've seen and it's got a good story with it too....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=239139


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

That's definitely pretty cool. My coolest had a doughnut spot


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool pics!


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Cool fish! The Punisher!!!!


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

RogerTherk said:


> in the slot range or below?


Below unfortunately.....but is he was ever slot.......he may have just gotten a pass. Too cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Definitely unique....nice catch and release


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice red fish, glad it got a chance to grow up. Maybe now that it has 2coolers looking at it and they catch it, it will get a pass.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

Great pictures fellows. Us old guys like it when you post pictures of things we've never seen. 
Thanks Again


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Really cool.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Heres one caught this summer.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Good heavens!!!


----------

